# Federal 3 phase breaker question



## scottysparky (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey guys,

For the Na push in type federal three phase breakers, what size is it where u need both sides of the bus? Is it over 70 amps?

Let me know,
Thanks


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

scottysparky said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> For the Na push in type federal three phase breakers, what size is it where u need both sides of the bus? Is it over 70 amps?
> 
> ...


i think i have some 50,s that take up both sides i will check and post pics tommorrow


----------

